# Which is your favorite color of Home wallpaper?



## Superpack (Dec 3, 2009)

let me know that which is your favorite color mine is Brown and black and white
what about you guys?

Regards,


----------



## granite-girl (Dec 4, 2009)

No wallpaper is my favorite color!  Yuck! Wallpaper! Yuck!
I like paint my self & if I want a pattern or a picture, I paint it or stencil it on with paint.  More paint & it's gone!  That easy...


----------



## mudmixer (Dec 4, 2009)

My favorite room had a pine board ceiling. Three of the walls were painted black olive (yes very,very dark) and the fourth wall was papered with a black olive marble pattern (variable dark olive with s few lighter veins).

Dick


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 4, 2009)

I like th e paint as well. I tried to find the wallpaper that reminded me of my childhood. My Grandparents had some sort of gold leaf wall paper. It's my favorite.


----------



## rebecca16 (Dec 7, 2009)

I was wondering whether we can design our wallpapers. but that requires patience and time, which i dont have so till now i waiting for it to happen so that i can decorate my home.
hopefully it happens soon.


----------



## Launchpad (Dec 7, 2009)

Black with gold pin strip


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 7, 2009)

Launchpad said:


> Black with gold pin strip



Are you talking about wallpaper or that 67 Shelby Mustang you always wanted?:

Oh, wait, that was me. nevermind....


----------



## frozenstar (Dec 23, 2009)

I really don't prefer wallpaper on my house. But a touch of cream or any light color is not that bad.


----------



## kaytav (Apr 16, 2011)

Well, i really like white color when it comes to your home.. because it spreads lighting and it looks so bright, unlike other colors..


----------



## rebeccasmith (Jun 25, 2011)

I like dark colors.


----------



## Bryanatkinson (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't have any wallpaper on, but if I would have one, I would like white background with some pretty images on.

I'm sure it'll be better than paint, because my painting skill is miserable.


----------



## jimmy50 (Jun 27, 2011)

I like lighter colors, paint not wallpaper


----------



## mrrobinson (Sep 2, 2011)

eh, i don't like wallpaper. it's outdated to me.


----------



## ownersblues (Sep 2, 2011)

Dark will shrink a room, light will make it appear bigger, and for wall paper, I prefer none lol.


----------



## bighill (Oct 4, 2011)

anything bright. dark colors depress me


----------



## SnellExperts (Oct 5, 2011)

I prefer paint as well. If I did have to go with wall paper though, I would probably want something that is darker.


----------



## SteveMarker (Oct 11, 2011)

Red & Purple. I t looks good!


----------



## SnellExperts (Oct 15, 2011)

SteveMarker said:


> Red & Purple. I t looks good!



I bet that would look good. Those are 2 of my favorite colors. Depending on which shades you go with though, would determine how much I truly support these colors


----------



## JamesFC (Feb 15, 2012)

I like red & purple! It looks outrageous!


----------



## clerk1z (Apr 27, 2012)

Brown! I want my room walls as brown


----------



## TileLindsey (May 1, 2012)

only my two daughters bedrooms has wallpapers.. they like the color pink, all shades of pink with a touch of brown..  but we are planning to have some home remodeling and probably we will remove those wallpapers and use paint or tiles instead.. not sure..


----------



## ffisher (May 7, 2012)

wallpaper is such a hassle. so i don't use it!


----------



## Stout (May 28, 2012)

Hello there!
I can't pick a single wallpaper color but I think I would choose green for bedroon and dark red for living-room.
Kitchen looks great in grey and black


----------



## JohnCarrick (Jun 1, 2012)

Off-white to me...
I like off-white wallpaper in my home, light colors gives cool environment..


----------



## Garenius (Jun 2, 2012)

Always been a huge fan of the sky blue color. It's just calming to me.


----------



## Underdog (Jun 6, 2012)

ffisher said:


> wallpaper is such a hassle. so i don't use it!





ownersblues said:


> Dark will shrink a room, light will make it appear bigger, and for wall paper, I prefer none lol.






mrrobinson said:


> eh, i don't like wallpaper. it's outdated to me.





jimmy50 said:


> I like lighter colors, paint not wallpaper





granite-girl said:


> No wallpaper is my favorite color! Yuck! Wallpaper! Yuck!
> 
> I like paint my self & if I want a pattern or a picture, I paint it or stencil it on with paint. More paint & it's gone! That easy...




Hey, I don't go around criticizing your profession by saying "I hate those greasy, fatty, deep-fried foods"


----------



## Kone (Sep 30, 2012)

I like bright color and my favorite color is off white


----------

